# FS: 25g long Hagen complete setup with stand...$40



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*25g Hagen tank complete setup*
Tank is in great condition, no leaks or chips
measures 29.5"l x 12.5"w x 16"h
light fixture is T8 and has a 20w Aqua-Glo bulb in it
Stand can be used as a stacker overall condition is good, no water damage but could use some touch ups of a new paint job if preferred.
measures 31.5"l x 13.5"w x 25.5"h
includes choice of filters Aquaclear 30 HOB filter (no media) or Sponge filter w/air pump & 150 watt Ebo-Jager heater(less than 6 mos old) plus some black gravel or I may still have the natural gravel shown in the 2nd pic 
*$40 takes it home today *

Was last used to grow out Discus juvies. Would be a great shrimp tank or whatever


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Somebody needs to buy this before I decide to start it up again. Would make a great Discus grow out tank (hint hint) Was great for mine. Would make a great shrimp tank as well with it's dimensions. If someone doesn't buy it soon I will have no choice but to start it up again and attempt to breed my bnps lol

Take it away today for *$60*


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Great deal John. This is a perfect starter set-up for anyone who is considering going in Rick's Grow-out #3


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is this not sold?! 

Man I just bought a new 20gal long tank a few weeks ago and for that price I basically just got the tank!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up one more time......$45 takes it today


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need this gone tonite......$40 come and get it


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Makes me sad that i've got no cash. I've been watching this for awhile, can't believe it hasn't sold. Nice deal.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Makes me sad I had to go so low ....should have PM'd me would have gladly worked something out just to get it a new home. It found a new home today, a couple kids waiting for dad to bring it home to upgrade their 10g.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't want to work something out because it was a good deal and knew someone would take it.  Glad it's found a nice home.


----------

